# center drills in South Africa



## woowoo (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi everybody,

Does anybody know where I can buy centre drill bits in South Africa?  I know there are a couple of South Africans around here and wondered where they buy their tooling.  Adendorff's is one of the few places that stock lathe accessories at all (Penny Pinchers and Buco etc are just hopeless) -- but they don't have any center drills.  Or does one just buy online from Amazon (eeek ... I hate the idea of buying unknowable quality online)  Any ideas?

regards
Mark


----------



## george wilson (Jan 13, 2014)

Unless you can find new old stock center drills on line,they will very possibly be Asian. Look for mention of brand names when buying online.

I know nothing about local South African sources.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 13, 2014)

woowoo said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Does anybody know where I can buy centre drill bits in South Africa?  I know there are a couple of South Africans around here and wondered where they buy their tooling.  Adendorff's is one of the few places that stock lathe accessories at all (Penny Pinchers and Buco etc are just hopeless) -- but they don't have any center drills.  Or does one just buy online from Amazon (eeek ... I hate the idea of buying unknowable quality online)  Any ideas?
> 
> ...



Mark,

Are there any industrial suppliers in your area?  Harbor Freight sells a four piece assortment of center drills. I never used their center drills because the larger ones are to big for my drill press.  Good luck


----------



## Carlos SA (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi woowoo,

I'd stay away from Adendorff and it's cheap imports. If you want cutting tools contact SOMTA, http://www.somta.co.za/ or FEW, http://www.few.co.za/. South African made tools. 

Regards, 
Carlos.


----------



## ARM (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi  WOOWOO
See U in the Cape.
 Your best bet would be to source good Tool Suppliers in Cape Town or closer home.
Toolquip & Allied have some fair quality stuff, not the best, but fairly good. They have a Branch in Port Elizabeth and Cape Town.
Like Carlos suggested, we concur that both  SOMTA and FEW have very good Tooling. 
Their Taps and Dies are about the best Locally, even better than most good Imports.
If U want better, more like the "Rolls Royce",  then try and source "German Precision - GUHRING"  from PE. 
This will set U back a pretty penny !!!  
There's also Cape Watchmakers Supply in CT with some very good (and expensive) SWISS specialised Tooling
So all depends on what U got to spend at the end of the day.
Hope this helps
Regards
aRM


----------

